# Christian missions to the Jewish People



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2008)

I am studying this subject now.


Any books, articles, thoughts?


How active have Protestants been in reaching Jews?

I am curious to compare the difference in personality and strategy of different mission groups to the Jews based on being Armianin or Calvinistic and based on pre, a, or postmil views.

What motivations drive most missionaries to the Jews? A Jewish background, a concern for all people groups (and they just happend to choose one of many) or some theological view that prioritizes the Jews above others either due to the NT (to the Jew first) or due to eschatological concerns (the fulness must come in before the 2nd coming).


Verkuyl's book on mission has a whole chapter on missions to the Jews. 

Do other Reformed writers treat this topic at length. I know some Reformed are looking for an ingathering. M'Cheyne was involved in a MIssion to Palestone wasn't he - can someone explain this to me more?

How strong did this belief in a final ingathering effect Reformed missions to Jews?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 30, 2008)

What a timely post! Thanks!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an article, "Reformed Missions and the Jews." 

I've posted it on my resource website, Wes Bredenhof's Resource Page -- it's under Mission Studies/Book Reviews.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2008)

Andrew A. Bonar - Mission to the Jews
Adolph Saphir 1831 - 1891
The Sea of Galilee Mission of the Free Church of Scotland
Narrative of a Mission of Inquiry to ... - Google Book Search
A History of Protestant Missions in ... - Google Book Search
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/john-rabbi-duncan-28366/


The theme of Christian missions to the Jews is noted by Iain Murray in _The Puritan Hope_. This is one extract but more could be adduced:



> As this doctrinal outlook was so predominant, it is not surprising that the old conviction that Israel’s future is bound up with the evangelization of the earth exerted a powerful influence in Scottish missionary thinking. With the new missionary societies of the early nineteenth century came auxiliaries with a special concern for the Jews. At one such auxiliary at Dundee in 1811, Walter Tait, a minister of Tealing, summarized the traditional belief in a sermon in which he gave three reasons why Christians should have a particular regard for the Jews:
> 
> ‘1. Because their salvation must be peculiarly honouring to God.
> 
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------

